# The sophisty behind Pandora's cosmetics



## Math & Physics (Nov 1, 2022)

On August & November 13th, Rome would acknowledge the goddess of pharmacist and cat houses. She created cosmetic 'jars' for Utopia, Aphrodite, and even PANDORA.

Points overlooked/avoided:
Aphrodite's temple in Acropolis depicts Pandora's birth as a pedestal.
Hermes taught Pandora multiple languages
Zeus commanded Hermes to teach her deception, as he wants to place blame on innocence to scapegoat his malicious intent against Prometheus.
Zeus never said do not open the jar, and they over play curiosity.  He said 'No man should ever look upon the contents of this 'large jar"
Hermes presented Epimethius (not a man) with his bride and the 'large jar' gift.

Position not taken:
IMO, the demons came out when she presented herself in public.
She was taught to act and use cosmetics to 'make up' for Prometheus giving man amenities for the use of fire. (A forge to work steel, new ideas)
Did she share her large jar and open a strip club?
Was make-up given to women as a weapon against men?
The myth continues that 'hope' was left behind, yet the translation can yield 'wait'. Can false hope be the ultimate demon? (leading someone on, by their own acceptance of deception)
Or is there even a translation for complacency?

Pandora means 'All-giving'. ie she is presented as being benevolent. Zeus in reality, was giving women a tool of agency above men.

When we allow women/beta males agency by deception, we're inviting trouble.  HISTORY WILL REPEAT ITSELF.


As for the unwritten name, there is a reason for that, Pandora.
It's liminal.


----------



## feralimal (Nov 1, 2022)

Where are you getting the info about what was originally said versus what we think the story says?  And I'm confused as to how the Catholic Church fits in to the story - presuming that is what you mean by 'Rome'.

Ps, Hecate (in the image), may have derived her name from an egyptian frog goddess - Heqet.  Oh kek!


----------



## Math & Physics (Nov 1, 2022)

feralimal said:


> Where are you getting the info about what was originally said versus what we think the story says?  And I'm confused as to how the Catholic Church fits in to the story - presuming that is what you mean by 'Rome'.
> 
> Ps, Hecate (in the image), may have derived her name from an egyptian frog goddess - Heqet.  Oh kek!


Watching a dozen Ut presentations, and noting what was repeated and not repeated.

You're right to call out the ambiguity, should have clarified by using the term Roman Antiquity, to denote a timeline.

Inderesting pic, always learning more.  So other versions, which allegedly post date ancient Egypt.  She may have been related to the king or the builder, who built the Mausoleum of antiquity.  Known for necromancy, and guiding souls through transitions in their life, she was a botanist who protected humans from poisonous plants.  Her association with Poseidon, makes a great pirate religion candidate.  While practitioners would also include a turning hourglass, the Jolly Rodger (skull w/crossed bones) is still used as a universal sign for poison.
Pharmakia was an Egyptian practice of using medicine to intensify climax, or was it a budget delivery service for weed??

_View: https://youtu.be/E-rf0DRx0lU_

This may also be how she became associated with black canines, as tuxedo cats were the most popular of ancient Egypt.
According to the Olympians, Hekate was born of Titans.  Only had one source, and a half confirmation, that the seven Titans were associated with blue, or a blue hue.  Which, blue and yellow make green.
Fellow crossroads deity Cronus, is often depicted holding a torch with a corona over his head.  As in the OPic, icons of her have three figures.  While STDs may not have been as prevalent at the time, hookers were considered witches.  Protestants later demonized them for their association with VD, starting the Witch Hunt.  As these statues would often be at crossroads, a calling card for where the people meet, covens were soon labeled as three charming witches.
Pic, super collider.


----------



## push4more (Nov 5, 2022)

Math & Physics said:


> On August & November 13th, Rome would acknowledge the goddess of pharmacist and cat houses. She created cosmetic 'jars' for Utopia, Aphrodite, and even PANDORA.
> 
> Points overlooked/avoided:
> Aphrodite's temple in Acropolis depicts Pandora's birth as a pedestal.
> ...



Needs a "myth" contemporary book talking about one or more inversions. That would talk about dominant "ancient" men then perhaps later - women and then... men. Oops, that would be two inversions. I propose anybodies to author two books - one a women and also a man.

Maybe the inversion started say 100 years ago - increasing gender dysphagia. Check on gender dysphagia scents in the thousands of world myth. Starting with Scythia - Wikipedia. I recollect there were a relatively famous Scythian transvestic group normalized thousands of years ago on the steppes. Perhaps also the Amazonians. 

http://radicalanthropologygroup.org/sites/default/files/pdf/class_text_052.pdf
"I propose to look at the myths of matriarchy as social charters in this essay. My strategy is first to present two constellations of myths about the Rule of Women that derive, not from the classical stock of Bachofen’s numerous examples, but from recorded accounts of several South American Indian societies. 4 I then provide interpretations for these myths based on published ethnographic sources. In South America, the most complete series of myths of the Rule of Women come from geographically and culturally distinct areas – from Tierra del Fuego at the extreme southeast tip of the continent, and from the tropical forests of the northwest Amazon and central Brazil. There have been a number of versions reported from other regions as well (see Métraux, 1943; Schaden, 1959). The myth itself has a venerable history in the annals of South American exploration. Variants of the myth were collected in the nineteenth and twentieth centuries by explorers, missionaries, and anthropologists who made their way along the rocky coasts and into the wild hinterlands of Tierra del Fuego, and by others who traversed the unknown waterways of the northwest Amazon territory. Working in Tierra del Fuego in 1918-24, the Austrian-born anthropologist Father Martin Gusinde and his contemporary E. Lucas Bridges (born in 1874 in Tierra del Fuego), the son of an English missionary, collected several narrative accounts of the origins of the Yamana (Yaghan) and Selk’nam (Ona) male secret ceremonies. Both Gusinde and Bridges were accorded the unusual honor of admittance to these rituals as initiates, a fact that lends their reports on these extinct aboriginal Fuegian ceremonies a special authenticity ."
.....
Mythical Origins of Fuegian Male Ceremonies Among the Yamana-Yaghan people the Kina is both a ceremony and an architectural structure. Called the Great Hut, or men’s lodge, its membership is restricted to adult initiated males. On occasion a woman has been admitted to the Kina, but only after she satisfies the male members that she can be trusted with the Kina secrets. In 1922 Gusinde attended a ceremony in which one woman was singled out to receive this honor. The following version of the Yamana origin myth of the Kina is shortened from Gusinde (1961: 1238-49): The chief goal of the group of men at their Kina is to remind the female population anew of their superiority and to make all the women definitely feel their greater power .... The women were the first to perform Kina. At that time the women had sole power; they gave orders to the men who were obedient, just as today the women obey the men. The men also sat in back at the stern, the women in front at the bow of the canoe. *All the work in the hut was performed by the men, with the women giving orders. They took care of the children, tended the fire, and cleaned the skins. That is the way it was always to be. The myth continues to relate how the women invented the Great Kina Hut “and everything that goes on in it”, and then fooled the men into thinking that they were spirits. “They stepped out of the Great Hut…painted all over, with masks on their heads.” The men did not recognize their wives, who, simulating the spirits, beat the earth with dried skins “so that it shook. ” Their yells, howls, and roars so frightened the men that they “hastened into their huts, and hid, full of fear.” The women continued their dreadful performances, holding the men in “fear and submission” so that they should do all the work as the women had ordained.""*


----------

